
ACLU files complaint – US border control intense interrogation of Apple employee - egb
https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/02/apple-employee-aclu-interrogation/
======
captainredbeard
The police state is real but not all encompassing... yet. I'm happy he was
able to leave relatively unscathed.

I fear what another decade of authoritarian cancer growth will bring.

~~~
Latteland
It's not that hard to image it will be illegal to wipe your phone when going
through the border. It's suspicious today. This is the thing that really bugs
me about border security. There's no appeal, they lie, you are just supposed
to suck it up.

